# Alternating Shimano Brake Collars



## FreckleFish (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried alternating brake collar weights on their reels? For examlple having the heavier green then lighter red. I have never pulled more than two brakes, and was thinking that one green brake being pulled might be a good go between versus two red brakes being pulled. I normally have two red brakes pulled when casting in heavy wind, other than that I have one pulled. Sometimes i feel like it is a little too much, and figured one green might be perfect for certain situations.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Call Shimano and ask for their smallest brakes. The stock brakes "pink" are the mediums.....and the alternative brakes "green" are the slow. Tell them you want the smallest ones they have. They are tan or light brown colored "fast". Change all six and use 1 or 2 engaged. Probably the cheapest way to get distance besides upgrading to flushed/oiled ceramics. :brew:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The green brakes are heavier and offer more braking force. If two weights on is working for you then I would not change it. Adding a green weight will only slow the cast down.


----------



## FreckleFish (Aug 1, 2009)

*Even if not Engaged?*

If the brakes are not engaged, will it still slow down the spool? I was thinking about taking off two sets of pink and adding a green and a tan set. This giving me different options for cross wind, direct wind etc.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Only the brakes that are clicked "out" are being used. I'd keep em all the same color. When the reel is casted the centrifugal force causes the engaged brakes to slide on the brass/stainless brake collar. This causes friction which helps the spool from over-spin.


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

If the brakes are not clicked out they won't affect the spool speed...right:question:


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

calicojim77 said:


> If the brakes are not clicked out they won't affect the spool speed...right:question:


 correct.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You are technically adding weight to the rotating mass but it is so small that you will never notice the slight gain.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

What would happen if i took 2 or 4 of the brakes totally off? Would I be able to gain casting distance?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not really. Like I said the weight is so small that it's hard to notice. Now when they are turned on you will notice.


----------

